# Looking for reputable apparel production businesses



## Soulfly86 (May 22, 2013)

Hi all

I am trying to put together a list of reputable apparel production companies in the U.S. to consider for my upcoming brand's production - that can provide the following services:


embroidery;
screen printing;
custom re-labeling;
and order fulfillment to customers.

My brand is only upcoming so the businesses would need to service low volume clients with capability of scaling up to larger volume. The company would need to cater more to clothing brands - and be able to work with tees, sweatshirts/hoods, and hat embroidery.

If the company can not provide all of the services mentioned, please do not provide a company's name. I would like to keep order fulfillment with my producer to keep it simple.

Also, if you have any suggestions for cost effective ways to get low volumes of inventory produced in the U.S. into Canada or vice versa I would be more than grateful.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

What volume are you referring to? 50-150 per design/style or lower? Many times depending on your full need if looking for 20 units per design DTG will be a more suitable option.


----------



## Soulfly86 (May 22, 2013)

Anybody have any suggestions?


----------

